# What's the English requirement for a Uber driver?



## tobyandtoby (Sep 1, 2015)

My friend tries to drive for Uber, but he doesn't know so much English. If you give him an address, he can get you there. But if you ask landmakrs of a city, he may not understand what you're saying.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Same as a cab.


----------



## bryanch (Jul 9, 2015)

There is no official requirement. That being said, if you can't communicate properly with the majority of your riders, I feel it's not the job for you. Nothing can stop him, though.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Pax will not give high ratings to a driver they can't communicate with... It will be the pax who fire him.


----------



## Danny123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Why can't you speak the


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

*"What's the English requirement for a Uber driver?" Speak it!*


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

It is very hard to drive around cities not knowing English. Especially in cases where you need to find a passenger since the GPS does not give the correct location a good amount of time.


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

Some pax from out of town were telling me they had a driver earlier last night that didn't speak English and they didn't speak Spanish. Plus he had a hard time figuring out where to go even with the GPS. I think knowledge of your area is an important part of the service.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I speak English fluently and I still have trouble finding people almost half the time! imagine someone who can't speak... lol


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

People like Uber vs. cabs because the driver is likely to speak English as a first language.


----------



## NJDriver (Aug 5, 2015)

When I first joined Uber it didnt seem like there were any requirements. I signed up on a website and at some point got an email to come down to get the phone. No one inspected my vehicle. I could have come down in an Osama Bin Laden costume and I dont think they would have cared. I honestly think there should be at least some barrier to entry. I know Lyft does have the mentor drive with you for a few and take a look at your vehicle. Just handing some random guy off the internet a phone because they passed the background check seems a bit too little. 

However, the person you really have to answer to is the guy getting in as a passenger. I have found that everything needs to be "squared away" and you really need to play up to the passengers to get a good rating. So its not Uber who will decide about your language skills but the people getting into the vehicle. Believe me, the people getting into the vehicle have no issues with downrating you.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree with this, that Uber should have a bit more of a barrier to entry to becoming a driver. Even an "application fee" if reasonable would be no problem for most drivers. They must really really desperately need drivers. That is the only reason I can think of to keep such low barriers to entry and poor controls over the folks that represent their brand.


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

I guess if you skipped around and cheated the system, Uber might be in low barrier to entrance.

I personally paid $70 for a full DOT physical and paid a trusted local mechanic $35 to inspect my car fully. Then waited 11 days for a background to finish. I feel anyone not worthy of driving for Uber would not have bothered.
*
Not the point at hand though*

Uber as a company is about solid customer service. If you cannot speak English in America........ ummmmmmmmmmmmm. I do my best to speak as fluently as I can in Mexico when I visit with the locals. No, you will be downrated and de-activated if you cannot speak the local language. I kinda thought that would be common sense.

edit: lol... just had to edit this as I thought of it. "I don't speak the language.... I probably don't know this place very well...... I SHOULD GET A JOB DRIVING THERE WHEN I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IM DOING AND CANNOT TALK TO THE CUSTOMER!"


----------



## dirtybastard (Jul 8, 2015)

tobyandtoby said:


> My friend tries to drive for Uber, but he doesn't know so much English. If you give him an address, he can get you there. But if you ask landmakrs of a city, he may not understand what you're saying.


Unfortunately, at this point the English requirement is zero, just like in every industry in this soon-to-be third-world country.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

If your friend can't speak English I'd suggest he take up smoking so that he can become a cabbie.

Not that all cabbies can't speak English and smoke, but from my experience the ones here and in Vegas who can't speak English are usually smoking and shouting at someone on their phone the entire time. Does your friend have someone to talk to on his cell for 12 hours straight? If so, I think he could easily get a job as a cabbie.

In all seriousness, he may know directions but there's a lot more needed in the English dept to do this job. People have questions. And as previously mentioned, people enjoy Uber because they are usually getting a native English speaker. I've been told that a few times.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

My driver today barely spoke a word of English. Fortunately, I happen to speak Chinese (and Spanish), so it worked out just fine. Most DC uber drivers have limited English speaking abilities, at least in my experience.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Am I the only one waiting for the Samuel L. Jackson meme?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Im waiting to hear how many excuses your friend gave you for not having the time to learn Murican Engrish.

Even the Syrian refugees, are given free German language lessons as we speak. Heard it today on C-SPAN from German teachers.

Many public libraries give free English lessons. If you want to live in Murica, then you need to learn our language.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Am I the only one waiting for the Samuel L. Jackson meme?


Here ya' go, Chief.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> If you want to live in Murica, then you need to learn our language.


And a little Spanish too. At least enough to place an order.


----------

